# Gesshin Hide Blue #2 Gyuto



## pitonboy

Next for your passaround pleasure, a Gesshin Hide 240 mm gyuto in Blue#2. Stiff with no flex, edge retention great. Wa-handled.

If interested, please PM me your mailing address and if you reply to this thread it will stay up longer too.

Usual rules: keep about a week, mail priority insured for 575, sharpen if you are good at it and if the knife needs it


----------



## Mike9

Count me in Ben - I'd love to try a Gesshin.


----------



## pleue

Count me in!


----------



## don

Thank you for the passaround, I would like to be included.


----------



## cclin

please count me in!! thanks!


----------



## skiajl6297

Im in! Thanks!


----------



## EdipisReks

in!


----------



## crimedog72

would love to be included if you'll have me, thanks!


----------



## mpukas

Count me in, please. Thanks much!


----------



## Miles

Would love to take one of Jon's knives for a test drive. If you still have space, I'd love to join in the fun.


----------



## Zwiefel

Would love to be in!


----------



## chinacats

I'd love to be included if you'll have me.

:knife:

Cheers


----------



## pitonboy

List to be finalized over the next day or two, so sign up soon if you want in


----------



## skiajl6297

Pls count me in. Thanks!


----------



## Chuckles

Would LOVE to try this one!


----------



## jared08

Id love to try it out if youll have me.


----------



## heldentenor

Count me in, too, if there's room--I can pick it up from/hand it off to Charlie.


----------



## labor of love

if i could be included i would be stoked.


----------



## ThEoRy

I'll take it for a spin.


----------



## Jmadams13

Is it to late to jump in Ben?


----------



## toddnmd

Not sure if list is finalized, but I just sent a PM.


----------



## Mrmnms

Just sent a pm Ben. You are most gracious.


----------



## pitonboy

Order list for passaround:

Mike9
Mrmnms
ThEoRy
jared08
toddnmd
skiajl6297
chinacats
EdipisReks
Chuckles
Heldentenor
mpukas
Crimedog
pleue
don
cclin
Miles
labor of love
Zwiefel


----------



## pitonboy

Its out in passaround-ville as of yesterday


----------



## Mike9

Cool - might be there when I get home.


----------



## Mrmnms

Just received well packed box from Mike . Was running late this morning. Didn't have time to trim my beard. We cleaned up nicely with this beauty. Shaving sharp. The girls in the shop looked very nervous. Will try it on food tonight.


----------



## Mrmnms

On it's way to ThEoRy, thank you Ben for the opportunity and thanks Mike9 for leaving it so nice for me. My first experience with a Geshin and my first experience with a knife that comes with it's own zippered purse. Maybe I gotta get around more . The more I used it, the more I liked it. Reminds me of a Yoshikane on steroids. It's thick at the spine but quite thin at the edge. Better finish than the Yoshi, food release almost as good in my opinion. Great all round knife. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## pitonboy

Where is this knife at this time?


----------



## ThEoRy

I shipped it to Jared a few days before the ecg. I was kinda slacking on this one with my ankle condition and all. Sorry for holding things up.


----------



## jared08

The Knife is in the hand of usps heading to toddnmd, insured for 575. Want to thank pitonboy for the chance to give this knife a run, I really enjoyed it. It was a great cutter with pretty good edge retention making it through 4 days strait in a pro kitchen before I wanted to sharpen it again. First experience with a Gesshin and it makes me a believer in what every one says. 
Thanks again
Jared


----------



## Patatas Bravas

I'm not in the passaround, but am curious about people's reactions on this knife. (Two write ups so far, but 2 months into the passaround.)

Just to clarify, the knife being sent around is the old-style, right?


----------



## ThEoRy

Okay I didn't have as much interaction with the knife as I would have liked. Unfortunately it just showed up one day after I had my ankle surgery and there was nothing I could do with it for a while. When I finally was up and around I gave it a shot and not surprisingly it was a fantastic cutter. I only really cut a few things, onion, tomato, but I was impressed none the least. I know Jon has it listed higher but this particular knife weighed in at 210 grams. From what I seen of it I liked it well enough to say that it could easily join my daily rotation. I didn't sharpen it but it came pretty sharp and really only needed a stropping before I shipped it off. Hope this helps and sorry again for the delay.


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Thanks, Theory, and hope the ankle's on then mend.

What other knives do you have in your rotation? Wondering how people would rate the G.Hide compared to others.


----------



## jared08

Im still pretty new to knives and have only used a handful, but i would put this at the top of the list! I greatly enjoyed using it, even more so than my Watanabe..(is that a sin?) Its a great cutter, I used it at work tues-fri for everything I do and it held its edge with only stropping once a day. I enjoyed the profile of the blade, being mostly flat and having a bit of belly close to the tip. Grind was very nice, seemed to glide through pretty much everything being cut. It was Thicker behind the edge than my watanabe but cut better in almost every aspect, food release was better as well.. Thats about all i got for now, interested in more just ask. 
Again, thanks pitonboy!

Jared


----------



## Patatas Bravas

Not a sin at all, I'd say. In fact, I'm pretty sure the maker Hide has a much bigger rep in Japan than Watanabe - though probably in the west not the east. Actually, I know less about Watanabe, but have been under the impression that he's known in KKF parts because for a while as he's had his own English-lang website up. Still unusual for Japanese makers, hence the rep around here.


----------



## chinacats

Any word?


----------



## skiajl6297

I've got it. Just had a baby. Will be using this weekend and then it'll be on it's way. Chinacats - can you PM me your address? Will let you know when it is en route.


----------



## chinacats

Knife arrived safe and sound today. Unfortunately my schedule is going to be very busy this and the following week and am going to have to send it on without getting to check it out. Knife will go out tomorrow to ER.


----------



## EdipisReks

Got it, safe and sound. There is some surface rust on the knife, and it's gotten a bit thick behind the edge. I'll take care of the former, but I'm hoping that the latter isn't a big enough problem to require attention yet. Won't know until I use it!


----------



## mpukas

What's happening with this pass around? Is this the knife Jon has just posted in his sub-forum? Just curious, because we haven't heard anything about it in 3 1/2 +/- months.


----------



## ThEoRy

I'll say this, after my experience with the blade I purchased one of my own.


----------



## EdipisReks

I returned it to Pitonboy, as the knife had become very thick over the pass around period, and it needed work.


----------



## Chuckles

I hope this pass around is back on! 

'Cause I believe I am next in line. :crossfingers:


----------



## mpukas

Thanks for the update, J. 

I too would like to see the pass around continued, as I would really like to to see a Hide in person. But I completely understand if Pitonboy wants to not continue as it will probably get beat up again. 

Just sayin' - whenever I use some one else's gear - what ever it is - I always treat it with far more care and respect than I do even my own. If someone is gracious enough to lend me one of their own valued possessions, it's the least I can do to return it it's original condition. Now I'm not trying to say anyone is at fault, or to try and convince Pitonboy to continue the pass around, like I said, I'm just sayin'. 

Peace and good karma to all! -


----------



## mpukas

ThEoRy said:


> I'll say this, after my experience with the blade I purchased one of my own.



Rick - which one did you get, and what's the profile like?


----------



## ThEoRy

mpukas said:


> Rick - which one did you get, and what's the profile like?



I got one second hand with an ebony handle. I think it was the original profile but Jon would have to confirm. It was a bit thicker than most so I thinned it down to under 110 grams. Cuts really well but doesn't look OG.


----------



## stereo.pete

ThEoRy said:


> I got one second hand with an ebony handle. I think it was the original profile but Jon would have to confirm. It was a bit thicker than most so I thinned it down to under 110 grams. Cuts really well but doesn't look OG.



What do you mean when you say the knife, "Cuts really well but doesn't look Original Gangster?" :spin chair:


----------



## ThEoRy

Well, it cuts super nice and all but the finish is now a scotch brite satin as opposed to the original gangster kasumi finish. In addition the kanji is all goodbye and stuff.


----------



## wenus2

I thought maybe you just pulled its pants up....


----------



## panda

i recently got my own passaround knife back and it was thick as hell too, been sharpened plenty of times but nobody bothered to thin along the way. that's kind of expected though wouldn't you say? i mean, you're going to want to test out the steel and thinning can be intimidating to most i'd imagine especially on a knife that costs a lot.


----------



## jgraeff

panda said:


> i recently got my own passaround knife back and it was thick as hell too, been sharpened plenty of times but nobody bothered to thin along the way. that's kind of expected though wouldn't you say? i mean, you're going to want to test out the steel and thinning can be intimidating to most i'd imagine especially on a knife that costs a lot.



If your referring to the tanaka, I did notice this, however I wasn't sure of that was acceptable and wouldn't do that to someone's knife. I normally barely touch knives in pass around to preserve the steel and keep existing bevels.

If I get another from you id def. help out though 

I'm bummed i missed this one as well.


----------



## labor of love

Did this pass around end early?


----------



## heldentenor

I think so--I sent it back to Ben after my turn because I didn't know where we were in the list.


----------

